# Projet de devenir assistante maternelle



## loriane.15 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ayant pour projet de devenir assistante maternelle mais ne connaissant pas totalement les démarches à suivre je me dirige donc vers vous.
Souhaitant plutôt travailler au sein d'une MAM car mon appartement risque d'être trop petit pour accueillir des enfants afin de les épanouir pleinement.
J'aimerais donc savoir s'il faut s'adresser aux MAM avant de procéder aux démarches de demande d'agrément ? 
Ou s'il faut absolument commencer la profession chez soi afin de pouvoir par la suite travailler au sein d'une MAM? 

Mervi d'avance pour vos réponses
Cordialement,
Loriane.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @loriane.15 
En cherchant dans les discussions du forum vous en trouverez plein qui ont déjà abordé ce sujet.
La Mam c'est compliqué si au départ vous n'êtes agréée que pour 2 enfants. Car un de vos salaires risque de passer dans les frais de fonctionnement de la MAM.... A moins que les collègues proratisent les frais mais j'en doute.
En tout cas, BON COURAGE.. J'ai hâte de finir les dernières années qui me restent... Cette profession n'aura bientôt plus ni queue ni tête, encore moins de reconnaissance que maintenant, et encore plus de rigidité de la part des PMI et des puéricultrices.
Là je suis à 2 doigts de finir mes dernières années à faire du pettsitting..... 😂


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Je te conseile d'aller sur le site Internet de ton Conseil Departemental en cherchant "Mode d'accueil", là tu devrais trouver toutes les infos précises.

Non il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir obtenu son Agrément pour son Domicile pour commencer à travailler en MAM. Ce sera une demande pour toi dans une MAM définie.

A ta place je me rapprocherais de MAM pour aller leur poser toutes mes questions.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Juste une petite remarque ! vous dites "mon appartement est trop petit pour que les petits accueillis puissent s'épanouir" !!! 🤔alors je vous dirais que rien ne sert d'avoir des m2 pour cela ... l'ass mat de mon fils n'avait qu'un couloir et une petite cuisine et parfois le salon pour regarder un dessin animé ... et mon fils était bien épanoui croyez-moi .. donc je ne peux pas vous laisser penser cela ... moi-même ma maison n'est pas bien grande et aucun soucis !!! 😉


----------



## loriane.15 (21 Novembre 2022)

J'ai certainement mal formulé ma phrase, je pensais surtout que ça pourrait être un frein pour l'acquisition de l'agrément en disant cela. Sachant que les petits bambins aiment gambader et avoir de la place pour se dépenser je me suis dit que peut-être un petit appartement n'entrait pas dans les critères pour une acquisition d'agrément 😬🙃


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ne vous inquiétez pas j'ai juste dit ce que j'avais constaté pour ma part quant à l'épanouissement des enfants ! mais une autre personne a posté récemment car on lui a refusé son agrément peut-être à cause de ses m2 ??? mais on n'est pas sûres que ce soit la cause première !!! un enfant peut se dépenser dehors dans le jardin perso aucun enfant ne court à l'intérieur ... 😁


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Novembre 2022)

Angele n'a pas tout à fait tort.
L'important c'est que les enfants aient une chambre (2 par chambre maximum, dans ma ville, demandé), certaines puer demanderont 1 par chambre (demande hors référentiel national), d'autres ne verront pas d'inconvénients à ce que vous ayez 3 enfants dans une même chambre du moment que celke-ci est assez spacieuse.
Pour le coin jeu, tout dépend de la superficie de votre salon, son agencement et le nombre de personnes vivant dans votre foyer.
Les enfants ont besoin de se dépenser, certes, il y a les sorties (ram, parc, ludothèque), les promenades dans le quartier, bois etc...Pour faire les "petits fous"


----------



## loriane.15 (21 Novembre 2022)

Oui c'est sûr je suis d'accord avec vous. Mais ne connaissant pas totalement tous les côtés de ce métier je préfère quand même poser toutes ces questions (qui peuvent paraître bêtes, je m'excuse d'avance 🙃) qui me trottent dans la tête afin d'être renseignée le plus possible lorsque j'entamerai les démarches 😬

Ce serait une reconversion professionnelle totale pour ma part même si je suis encore jeune alors j'essaie de mettre toutes les chances de mon côté et être sûre d'avoir pris en compte tout ce qui est nécessaire sur ce métier afin que ma demande soit validée.. même si je me doute que cela doit quand même être compliquée.
En tout cas merci pour toutes vos réponses et conseils. 
Si vous avez d'autres petites astuces ou conseils je suis preneuse 🙃


----------



## B29 (21 Novembre 2022)

@loriane.15 
Je vous dirai de bien réfléchir avant de faire ce métier. 
Nous sommes loin des 35 h/semaine (en ce moment moi c'est 50 heures/semaine) et le taux horaire n'est pas mirobolant.
Il faut que votre famille soit entièrement d'accord.  Si vous avez des enfants, il faut leur dire que les accueillis dormiront dans leur chambre, etc....
Je suis comme Nanou91, j'ai hâte d'en finir. Je finis mon agrément (5 ans) et j'arrêterai. Et je chercherai autre chose. Trop hâte de faire ce que je veux chez moi, ne plus avoir de jouets qui traînent, des lits qui encombrent les  chambres. En un mot ne plus vivre dans une "prison".


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@loriane.15 
vous dites que vous êtes jeune, donc n'avez peut-être pas encore d'enfant.
Quand vous en aurez, l'enfant prendra une place sur votre agrément.
Et ensuite, il faudra sérieusement oublier les navettes à l'école matin/11h30/13h30/soir car plus ça va aller plus ça va être interdit ou très mal vu et limiter le nombre de places à l'agrément.
Vous ne pourrez pas recevoir de visite pendant vos heures de travail, ni ensuite vos enfants recevoir leurs copains, si tous sont sous votre responsabilité.
Suggérez aux parents de fournir les repas car vous n'avez pas le droit d'être en cuisine sur vos heures de travail...


----------



## loriane.15 (21 Novembre 2022)

_@B29 (désolé je suis toute nouvelle, je ne gère pas très bien les outils du site) niveau horaire je ne pense pas être dépaysée (travaillant actuellement au centre d'appel des pompiers nous avons tendance à dépasser pas mal nos horaires, qui d'ailleurs ne sont pas fixes, je travaille de jour comme de nuit ainsi que les jours fériés etc)... Ce n'est pas cela qui mettrait un frein à mon envie de me reconvertir dans ce métier. Justement, en tant qu'assistante maternelle j'aurais un emploi du temps beaucoup plus "fixe" que celui-ci mais ce n'est également pas ma motivation première. Adorant les enfants, et ayant quelques expériences auprès de ceux-ci (même si je n'en ai pas encore), je pense pouvoir m'épanouir dans cette reconversion et surtout je pourrais également aider des petits bouts de choux à s'épanouir eux-mêmes. Je me doute bien qu'il y a beaucoup de points positifs comme négatifs (comme dans chaque métier d'ailleurs aujourd'hui mais ce n'est que mon avis personnel)... Et qu'il y a également la situation familiale à prendre en compte. Mais justement étant jeune, et n'ayant pas d'enfants, c'est peut-être le bon moment de m'ouvrir à cette opportunité qui d'ailleurs je pense ne pourrait être qu'enrichissante. Et quoi qu'il en soit si je ne m'y plais pas, je pourrais toujours en changer dans quelques années. 

Mais en tout cas j'entends et comprends bien tout vos points de vue. _


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bien sûr comme pour tout métier il y a des plus et des moins. Me concernant, exerçant la profession d'assistante maternelle agréée depuis 25 ans, j'y vois toujours plus de positif que de négatif. Mais c'est une profession très particulière. On ne peut le nier. Ou nous sommes tout à la fois, maternant, assistants social, comptable ... Et exercer sur son lieu de vie est difficile pour certains. D'ailleurs, dès le départ, il est essentiel de privilégier un lieu d'exercice où il y a "de la demande".  Également, on croit avoir plus de temps pour nos propres enfants ce qui est souvent faux. Cependant, il vaut mieux avoir des remords que des regrets. Donc, si cette profession vous motive, alors il faut tenter l'aventure. Bonne réflexion. L'essentiel est de s'écouter et de se faire confiance.


----------



## Orlhad (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @loriane.15,

Vous pouvez débuter votre carrière en intégrant directement une MAM. Il faut effectivement démarcher une structure existante avant de faire votre démarche d'agrément. Les lieux étant déjà agréés par la PMI, l'entretien ne portera donc que sur vos compétences et motivations.

Débuter en MAM implique pas mal d'investissement car la logistique est lourde compte tenu du nombre d'enfants présents. Il vaut mieux y aller en douceur en échelonnant les contrats au début pour ne pas être débordée par la charge de travail. Gérer l'alimentation, les soins et le sommeil d'une petite collectivité nécessite un peu de savoir faire et beaucoup de motivation. Mais l'avantage est de ne pas avoir à transformer votre logement en bunker et de pouvoir travailler en équipe.

Assistant(e) maternel(le) est une occupation enrichissante mais il faut effectivement être solide. Nous avons beaucoup de responsabilités et guère de soutien des pouvoirs publics. La pression est forte concernant les demandes de certains parents qui attendent parfois trop de leur enfant et de l'AM. Il faut savoir prendre sur soi et être à l'aise en terme de communication. Mais si l'on arrive à gérer ces aspects, c'est clairement un métier extraordinaire.

Meilleurs vœux dans votre projet.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Loriane il n'y a pas de questions bêtes ... oui réfléchissez-bien je ne sais pas où vous habitez ville ou campagne car le tarif horaire ne sera pas le même certaines en vivent pleinement juste avec 2 voir 3 enfants quand d'autres auront du mal à se sortir un bon salaire avec 4 voir plus ... déjà vous renseigner sur certains sites ce que vos "futurs" collègues demandent certaines le notent ! cela peut déjà vous donner une idée ... et comme disent les collègues vaut mieux avoir des remords que des regrets si tel est votre désir il faut aller jusqu'au bout et voir si ce métier vous épanouira ou au contra


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

contraire vous ne vous y plaira pas ! moi j'ai fini dans un bon mois (retraite arrivée en 1994 dans ce travail) et je suis contente d'arrêter pour plein de choses ... nous sommes de plus en plus obligées d'écouter des consignes qui sont parfois abusives ... laisser nos propres enfants de côté etc  etc ... donc si un jour vous en avez ne le faites surtout pas c'est un conseil ... les enfants accueillis sont de passage dans nos vies mais les nôtres sont pour notre vie entière et ils n'ont pas à pâtir de notre métier qui pour moi était à la base un "accueil familial" certaines ici ne seront pas d'accord mais on n'a encore un sacré boulot pour que notre métier soit reconnu comme un "vrai" métier on en a parlé ce matin sur un autre post alors je continue comme je l'ai toujours fait ...


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Novembre 2022)

Je suis une récente agréée et je vous encourage à vous lancer dans le métier, que du bonheur ! Après démarrer en MAM n'est peut-être pas le plus facile, il y aura plus d'enfants, plus de gestion, un travail d'équipe, une charge mentale peut-être plus élevée. Vous savez en crèche, il n'y a que 7,5 m2 par enfant (voire moins), donc je pense que votre logement pour 2 ou 3 enfants peut faire l'affaire (à moins que vous ne viviez dans un 10 m2). Et puis que l'on soit dans un 40 m2 ou un 120 m2 on a vite fait le tour, les balades sont incontournables dans le métier histoire de changer d'air. La seule contrainte pour être agréée chez soi est d'avoir une chambre en plus de la pièce de vie, donc un T1 bis peut suffire. Par contre vous serez peut-être restreinte en fonction des escaliers


----------



## loriane.15 (21 Novembre 2022)

Non, nous vivons dans un 60m2 avec balcon et 2 chambres (cependant la 2eme fait guise de bureau et salle de sports)...
L'immeuble a été construit l'année dernière avec ascenseur donc là dessus pas de problème je pense.

C'est surtout niveau aménagement et sécurité où il y aura beaucoup de boulot et de choses à mettre en place, mais bon après tout on a rien sans rien.

J'espère en tout cas réussir à réaliser mon projet.
Et vous remercie encore pour toutes vos réponses et vos différents points de vue. C'est toujours agréable de pouvoir discuter et avoir l'avis de professionnel concerné.


----------



## B29 (21 Novembre 2022)

@loriane.15 
En tout cas, ne démissionnez pas avant d'avoir eu votre agrément sinon vous n'auriez pas de chômage.


----------



## loriane.15 (21 Novembre 2022)

@B29 oui je n'avais pas prévu de démissionner 🙃


----------



## Orlhad (22 Novembre 2022)

Un petit logement risque surtout de vous pénaliser en terme de capacités d'accueil et de contrats. Si les parents ont le choix, ils risquent de privilégier des aménagements plus vastes. Dans les secteurs très tendus au niveau de l'offre, ce n'est pas nécessairement un problème mais ailleurs, si vous êtes en concurrence avec des AM mieux équipées, vous serez le dernier choix des parents ou bien vous hériterez des contrats atypiques. Et si vous ne pouvez pas accueillir suffisamment d'enfants, vous allez galérer pour sortir un salaire décent.

Le choix de la MAM a du sens dans votre cas. Vous pouvez commencer par faire des remplacements dans une structure pour monter en compétence par exemple. Et ensuite intégrer une équipe à part entière. La demande est très forte pour ce type de structure : le format plait énormément aux parents. Le turn over aussi malheureusement car beaucoup se lancent sans mesurer la charge de travail et l'investissement que représente une MAM. Donc, si vous êtes dans un secteur porteur, trouver une place et des familles ne devraient poser aucun problème. Lancez vous : sans enfant , vous n'aurez pas de charge supplémentaire pour interférer avec ce projet.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Perso je n'ai ni envie d'avoir à travailler à la journée longue avec des collègues ni dans un univers avec une bonne dizaine de bébés MAIS en tant que novice (et sans même l'expérience basique d'être Parent soi même) je pense qu'en MAM c'est peut être justement une bonne idée car elle pourrait te permettre d'apprendre beaucoup au contact de plus chevronnés. Certes financièrement c'est souvent "un sacrifice" car il faut compter en moyenne l'équivalent d'un contrat à temps plein en frais de fonctionnement de la MAM MAIS si de toute façon ton domicile ne te permetrait pas d'accueillir au moins 3 enfants en même temps ça reviendrait au même.
Quoi qu'il arrive rien n'est gravé dans le marbre donc si tu as envie d'essayer, rien ne t'en empêche.
Tu peux commencer par te pencher sur quelques lectures de puericulture (même s'il faut garder à l'esprit que les bébés, eux, n'auront pas lu le livre expliquant comment ils sont censés être  ), notre Convention Collective et surtout rencontrer des AMs en MAM.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

alors moi,je dirais tout dépend des départements et leur politique, certains département n'aime pas les mam et les autorisent difficilement d'autres les encourage ... d'autres encore vont vous agréée pour votre domicile en priorité

(la réponse de l'assistante social ou j'habitais) si la mam vient à fermé pour x ou x raison, vous ne pourrait pas accueillir les enfants chez vous vu qu'il n'y aura pas eu les visites obligatoire de celui ci

alors oui,la loi est nationale mais entre ce que dis la loi et ce qui se passe sur le terrain il y a une sacré différence, là encore j'ai vu je ne sais plus oû qu'un département (même si il a pas le droit) refuse les mams

vous pouvez peut être vous renseigner auprès des mams de chez vous

si votre appart est petit ce sera pas un frein pour votre agrément, parcontre il y aura une restriction aux nombre d'enfants en accueil


----------



## MeliMelo (24 Novembre 2022)

Pour le choix d'une MAM, je vous conseille de choisir (si possible) une MAM déjà implantée depuis longtemps sur votre territoire. Les fermetures de MAM sont énormes (8 sur 10 je crois ?) souvent à cause de mésentente dans l'équipe. On entend souvent dire qu'il est très difficile d'ouvrir une MAM, mais je pense que la maintenir dans la durée est aussi une sacrée paire de manches ! En MAM, il n'y a pas de supérieur hiérarchique, ça peut être un gros avantage, comme un gros désavantage... donc en cas de conflit il faut que toute l'équipe soit assez mature pour pouvoir résoudre le conflit par elle-même.


----------

